# Eight unidentified. Please help.



## Plex7 (Sep 8, 2009)

Boy I'll never purchase cichlids without knowing what they're ever again. They're very healthy and pretty, but it's frustrating not knowing what I'm dealing with regardless if they're similar in habitat.

1) Both of these










2) Both of the following pictures are of the same fish

















3) For this one, got a hunch that it's a Aulonocara stuartgranti (Chinuni)? Pelvic fins are red too.









4) This fish and fishes on the very first pic are very similar.









5) Young Eureka red??? :? 









6) Two pics of this sucker. I really want to know what kind of fish he is.

















7) This wonderful Aulonocara too.









8 ) And finally....got a hunch that it's a Yellow blaze (venustus?? juvenile). Correct me if I'm wrong.









Thankssss! :fish:


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

1 and 4 ... Hybrids, usually called Firefish or Dragon's Blood or Strawberry, or whatever you feel like calling them. They are a hybrid product of unknown fish such as Aulonocara and Mbuna

2 ... some Aulonocara hybrid probably sold as a "Red Peacock"

3 and 7 ... "Red Shoulder Peacock", A. stuartgranti. You can't really assume on a pure locality. Number 7's dorsal will probably never heal unfortunately.

5 ... Young Eureka red??? sure.

6 ... Copadichromis borleyi "Red Fin" adult male

8 ... not a Venutus. Looks like a hormoned fish. Hard to tell, but could be O. lithobates or A. maylandia


----------



## Plex7 (Sep 8, 2009)

Shoooot. Never wanted to deal with hybrids . I'm totally fine with red peacocks, they're nice. Ah so 3 and 7 are the same I wouldn't have never guessed lol. So #5 is really a eureka red? because that'd be great. Copadichromis borleyi for #6...cool at least he isn't a hybrid. Too bad for #8, hormoned then...I guess I won't be buying fish from that shop again.
African cichlid shopping in Southern California is such a drag. I had it good in South Florida, nursery pure breeds, no hormones, etc. oh well.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Eurekas are hybrids too. Man made fish like the firefish german reds, and Ob pecocks.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

danielratti said:


> Eurekas are hybrids too. Man made fish like the firefish german reds, and Ob pecocks.


In theory Eurekas are line bred A. jacobfreibergi from Otter Point, to get more color. As for mass market fish, it's hard to know for sure.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Hard to say the exact types that went into "Eureka" weather just Otter Point or many different Aulonocara jacobfreibergi variants. 4 seems to ring a bell (thought to be the same species then) but I really can not remember the details.
Such crossing was accepted as just part of line breeding at the time I think.
I consider Eureka a man made line that I think is a intra-specific hybrid (at the least).


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

It has been rumored that it is the Aulonocara reginae (then called caroli) crossed with the otter point Jake, that created Aulonocara "Eureka".
But weather hybrid or not they are an accepted "breed".
This was so long ago that I do not think any reliable records exist.


----------



## Plex7 (Sep 8, 2009)

Got a little carried away on 'hybrids', there are plenty nice ones out there like the Thailand Ruby red, my gosh so beautiful getting one soon. I guess I wasn't feeling the strawberry peacock, but I'm getting used to it. He's not bad at all.

Here are better pics of the "eureka" is it really one?


















Will the blue get more darker in time?

Also, is this a true red empress (last pic posted)? I was always under the impression the color will be like a diagonal angle like this one, hmmmmm ... SAMPLE PICTURE









Here is mine:








It was tough to take a pic of him, so shy.

Also, why do they get the black stripes so concentrated sometimes? At the store he didn't have any, which is why i chose it. I guess he's stressed?


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

some of the fish are really nice, i saw a suggestion for ob peacocks.. i had a SHOW quality ob peacock.. no blotchy garbage but liquid metal looking blue and orange and i paid out the wang for him.. but he still is a zebra and was a mean beast.. he had to go regardless if he was prettier than any fresh or salt water fish i'd ever seen.


----------

